# familiar?



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*Strange but real.*

Strange but real.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*OMG! The first time i saw that i thought for sure it was a photoshop pic, but they interviewed the owner and had the dog on The Today Show. That friggin dog is REAL!!!*


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

What did you hear about the dog other than it is real... I have heard and read two different stories about it.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Its some kind of deformity. Something with the hormone level being to high or something. Some kind of freak genetic disorter. It was a while back, but when i saw it my jaw hit the floor! Other than that the dog is very healthy.*


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

That's crazy, my first thought was "Steroid use gone bad" LOL.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

omg poor dog, thats kinda scary


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

As stated, other stories do confirm steroid use. So the truth may be somewhere in between.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like a mixed breed of some sort! that is just crazy looken.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

wittypits said:


> Again, strangely it looks very familar as other pictures posted here in other threads.


I fail to see any resemblance.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

There has to be some steroid use here. Looks to me like the only thing deformed on him is his muscles. That is just whacked. Why would you want to do this to your animal? Some people are just crazy.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

um...wtf breed is that? lol


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*LOL* If you look at the picture with the other dog. I believe it is a Greyhound.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I fail to see any resemblance.


Neither do I. Looks like someone was jealous of the "Notorious Juan Gotti" lol Hey, maybe this is our chance to get rid of the fad buyers. Let's promote this crap and tell everyone they are better than bulldogs. lol:hammer:


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Its not a grey hound, its a whippet I believe.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

WTF is that. steriods???????????? why would you do that!!!!!!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

After seeing "Resident Evil" they might wanna "quarantine" that guy right there!!!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

People are freaking nuts! I hate the thought of anyone doing such a horrible thing to a dog. Makes me so damn mad:snap:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i wonder what kind of health problems come with that poor dog.


i remember a long while back ago my neighbors dog had to be put on steroids for some kind of health reason i dont remember what is was though. other then that what was that dogs owner thinking!!


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Midwest Bully said:


> *Its some kind of deformity. Something with the hormone level being to high or something. Some kind of freak genetic disorter. It was a while back, but when i saw it my jaw hit the floor! Other than that the dog is very healthy.*


I heard and read that the dog was on steroids. Midwest Bully saw this dog on The Today Show and you see what was written. Again, I feel that the truth is somewhere in between. I doubt anyone will ever really know the whole story about this poor dog.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i saw that dog on tv awhle back, its not steroids. y must everyone judge and jump to conclusions. its a rare genetic disorder where, basically the dog has double the normal musle mass for his breed. if i remember correctly the owner paid somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 grand for the pup. that part is iffy though


----------



## amstaffjewelz (May 8, 2008)

*wtf*

that aint right at all thats like steroids gone bad and then some thats just insane poor dog it is a dog right lol


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Humans have some pretty weird-looking genetic flaws in our species;it only makes sense that such phenomena can appear in other creatures as well.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What breed of dog is that?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> Humans have some pretty weird-looking genetic flaws in our species;it only makes sense that such phenomena can appear in other creatures as well.


:goodpost:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The story I read on this dog was that he lacked a certain enzyme or chemical that limits the muscle growth. And it was said that people are specifically breeding for these "bully" whippets because they are faster in the race than the regular ones. (Although I can't really see how that is possible, but who knows?)


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Its a is genetic mutation and the dog is basically a lesser whippet.But some will breed for this genetic mutation,and some bully breeder will cross it and then line breed it to re/gain the massive head,imagine the blue bullys after this experimental breeding...


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

yall better shut up before that dog come get u


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Its a is genetic mutation and the dog is basically a lesser whippet.But some will breed for this genetic mutation,and some bully breeder will cross it and then line breed it to re/gain the massive head,imagine the blue bullys after this experimental breeding...


That would be scary!!!!!


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, now there's somethin' u don't see everyday :stick:


----------

